# New MAC Artist



## Faith-Abigail (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad you joined the site !!


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations from Tennessee!! Go Vols....lol.  I'm just assuming you're a bama fan.  Seriously though, I'm very excited for you...and for me since I come to birmingham a few times a year.  When is the store opening & are you having a party?? I seem to never be on the invites in Nashville...they seem slightly snobby.  How do you get on the preview lists???


----------



## melliquor (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Faith-Abigail (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





Glad you joined the site !!_

 
Thanks! I'm happy to be here.


----------



## Faith-Abigail (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie_070405* 

 
_Congratulations from Tennessee!! Go Vols....lol. I'm just assuming you're a bama fan. Seriously though, I'm very excited for you...and for me since I come to birmingham a few times a year. When is the store opening & are you having a party?? I seem to never be on the invites in Nashville...they seem slightly snobby. How do you get on the preview lists???_

 
Actually, I'm not a football fan at all; the whole football culture goes right over my head.


----------



## Faith-Abigail (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Welcome._

 
Thank you!


----------



## n_c (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## User49 (Oct 8, 2008)

:waves: hello to a fellow mua xx


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome! It's so much fun on here =)


----------

